# CandyBar en Français



## TomaA (2 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous,
je viens de faire (elle n'est pas tout à fait complète) une traduction du logiciel CandyBar (disponible ici en shareware pour 15 jours).

Si vous voulez bien l'utiliser et dire ensuite ce qui va bien et ce qui ne va pas (c'est d'ailleurs le plus important!) 

Comment utiliser la trad:
 - *Télécharger le dossier* de langue :   ICI
 - *Dézipper l'archive* (pour normalement obtenir un dossier French.lproj
 - Allé dans votre dossier *Application et faire un Clic-Droit* (ou Ctrl-Clic) sur Candybar.
 - Cliquer sur *Afficher le contenu du paquet*, puis *Contents*, *Ressource*.
 - Une fois dans ce dossier, *coller* le dossier téléchargé.
 - Ensuite *relancez Candybar* et il est normalement en français. 

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider. Merci


----------



## monvilain (21 Août 2010)

Une traduction récente freeware ici


----------



## chafpa (21 Août 2010)

Sympa pour le lien 



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
M'est avis que ça relève de la "personnalisation" du système, ça. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête de ce forum ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Customisation". Et hop !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)

Merci.


----------

